

Ask YC: Great software companies to work for in DC? - pgebhard

I'm looking at moving to DC at some point soon, and I would really love to work for a great, medium-small software company.  Based on previous experience, I feel I'd be much happier at a smaller company (being at a "big corporation" hasn't been so exciting for me) that focuses specifically on developing software, rather than a company where software is in support of other developments.  The list may include, but by no means be limited to, software startups.  Any ideas?
======
Klonoa
I know you said software, but if you're into web development at all, Freewebs
and Clearspring seem to be two big companies in the area.

Disclaimer: As an FW employee, I may be a bit biased. Besides, it's
technically Silver Spring MD. Go figure.

------
Frocer
We are a start-up seed-funded by investors in DC. Depending on your expertise
and/or time frame, we may be able to leverage your help :)

We are fairly well-connected in the start up scenes here in DC through
introductions from our investors. If your expertise doesn't align with our
needs, I will be happy to make introductions. Drop me a note, my Email is in
my profile.

------
danjyates
We're an energy efficiency software startup called Positive Energy, and we're
expanding rapidly, looking for software engineers (Java, web, database) to
grow our engineering team. We're based in Rosslyn, across the river from
Georgetown. Our products are 100% software and are designed to help utilities
inform their customers and drive down energy usage. You can read about what we
do, our team and our jobs at www.positiveenergyusa.com.

------
Retric
It's not small, but I like working for Booz Allen. I have been on a small
project <3 million a year budget and 3 developers so it's like working for a
small company but with great benefits. The only real problem is a large
portion of your pay is in benifits (ex: 16 days off, 2 floating holidays at
level 1) which is nice if you have a family but it's not so hot if your trying
to save up capital for a startup.

------
pskomoroch
Juice Analytics: www.juiceanalytics.com

Looking for python/django developers, UI types, db developers, and machine
learning people...

------
utefan001
It may not be exactly what you are after, but I highly recommend considering
woti.

www.woti.com/jobs.cfm www.woti.com/benefits.cfm

~~~
kmt
Why do you recommend them highly?

~~~
utefan001
In a nutshell, I would say that woti simply "gets it". If anyone is seriously
interested in working at woti.com and is highly qualified, I would be happy to
talk to you offline. My address is utefan001 -yahoo-

~~~
Tamerlin
It just goes to show how compartmentalized gov't work can get. My first
project there seemed more like a body shop than anything else; a few people
developed the software, and the rest of us just fed it data and wondered why
they bothered with such a rigorous hiring process.

Some of the projects that WOTI did sounded very cool, though. My experience
was pretty disappointing, but that was three years ago, and most of the co-
workers that I was friendly with while working there have moved on.

------
richesh
<http://jobmatchbox.jobthread.com/> \- has a great listing of startup/software
company positions in DC area.

------
cjoh1111
Come to the Sunlight Foundation. SunlightFoundation.com. No jobs are listed on
the website, but they're hiring for the right people. Ping them.

------
pskomoroch
summize.com is also in the DC area...

